
Eight months to Brexit: what happens next? - okket
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2018/jul/26/eight-months-to-brexit-what-happens-next
======
Cypher
I can't wait for the Americans to come in and privatise the NHS. I'm really
enjoying the small chocolate bars after they took over Cadburys.

